# Western Symphony recording



## Minkhollow (Jan 28, 2020)

Greetings all 
I am on the hunt for a digital or super clean recording of Hershy Kay's "Western Symphony" it was a piece (_ I believe_ ) commissioned by George Balanchine for the New York city Ballet .
Only one recording seems to exist and it is only on LP. 
I did an inter-library loan and the recording that arrived a few days ago, is quite scratchy. 
Anyone have this ? , I'd be willing to pay for a cleaned up copy. 
Terry ( minkhollow )


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

You might try Amazon? This remastered download is available in the UK:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kay-Western-Symphony-Thomson-Filling/dp/B06XRHSBGC

I must admit I have never heard of this piece myself.....


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Minkhollow (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you so much


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

By the way, Hershy Kay also orchestrated two of Leonard Bernstein's musicals, "On the Town" and "Candide."


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As I said on the other thread, it's also on Deezer.

http://www.deezer.com/album/15691986


----------



## Minkhollow (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, I went to the link, my deep appreciation to you


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's also on this compilation over at Spotify. Full version.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Kay's Western Symphony is another in a long list of works that desperately needs a modern recording. This music isn't that difficult to play and there are lot of community, amateur groups that should offer it to their audiences who may not always want heavy, Germanic symphonies and opera excerpts. Kay was a genius!


----------

